# Advice on getting into Local 46



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on getting into the plumbers Union Local 46 here in Toronto, does it really help to know somebody, whats the pay rate as a starter. how many appilcants apply and how many are excepted, what should I study for, what kind of testing do they do when I apply, how did you get in?

Thanks for all the help:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

BigD said:


> This theard is only for apprentices. Who here is sick & tired of the hours your boss cast upon youDon't get me wrong I'm all about hard work, I never *****, I do what I'm told & never ever question it. I don't mind working 10 hours a day Monday thourgh Friday, but when you ride me for 15 hours on saturday thats crossing the line. Anyone feeling me out there:furious:





BigD said:


> I got an interview this coming tuesday:tooth:with a mechanical company. I have never worked for a mechanical company & I'm not sure what to where:blink: I have never been though a 'real' interview before. I'm thinking of wearing my black saftey boots navy blue t-shirt and navy blue work pants or maybe jeans. would this be okay to wear a interview:batman:





BigD said:


> I got the job thanks for the advice:thumbup: lol, the outfit really worked:thumbsup:





BigD said:


> I'm a first year apprentice & I was wondering what kind of wage can I expect once I become a journeyman. Some people tell me 19$/h, others say 25$/h. What can I really expect, I live I toronto, and I'm non-union.
> 
> I can live with 25$/h, But I'm not to happy only making 19$/h





BigD said:


> I want to start a drain cleaning buisness and wanted to know do I need a plumbing licence for this. I will ONLY be doing drain cleaning & not touching potable water or fixtures. I live in Toronto, Ontario.
> where can I find information on this.





BigD said:


> Hey, If anybody needs some company T-shirts printed up, I could get you a good deal, I have a screen printing business on the side.:tt2::tt2::tt2:





BigD said:


> Does anyone have any advice on getting into the plumbers Union Local 46 here in Toronto, does it really help to know somebody, whats the pay rate as a starter. how many appilcants apply and how many are excepted, what should I study for, what kind of testing do they do when I apply, how did you get in?
> 
> Thanks for all the help:thumbup:


 

The PZ Life and Times of BigD..... 

I would suggest you find a job in the food service industry.

You are about out of gas on the plumbing gig.......


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

D, I agree with Matt, maybe you should consider getting out of the trade, if in fact you are really in it.

I have never heard so much whining from a person, that is in no better aposition than you seem to be in.

This might come off as harsh, but I don't really care.

Most of us on here have paid our dues, and went to work everyday, worked overtime, did things we never thought we would do, and kept the complaints to a minimum. When we got done with the apprenticehsip we tested and earned out licenses and with great pride we hold ourselves out to the public as "Plumber". We still go in day after day, and pick up the slack for people like you and it disgusts me. 

If I was your employer, or even potential employer, and found the crap you put on the internet, you would be let go, or never hired. 

You do not have what it takes, and should not waste another day trying to be something you clearly aren't cut-out for. Get out of the trade or suck it up, and STHU.

Now, I got to go make some money, my family likes to eat.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If you don't get your head screwed on straight, you are not going to progress in whatever you choose to pursue. Instant gratification does not exist. Money comes from consistently working hard, learning, and taking on responsibility. Either pull your head out, or quit wasting our time.


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Did I ask an invaild question
where in this post am I whinning
you should look at your own posts, you whine more than me, just on a different topic.
I`m just looking for some help, how many of you struggled when you started, give me a break. I just trying to LEARN


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BigD said:


> ...I just trying to LEARN...


No your not, your trying to find a quick how-to answer for life long career success. Please re-read the help that was offered to you by Indie & Slickrick. In two brief statements they shared wisdom with you that they learned through years of blood, sweat, and tears.



Indie said:


> ...Most of us on here have paid our dues, and went to work everyday, worked overtime, did things we never thought we would do, and kept the complaints to a minimum. When we got done with the apprenticehsip we tested and earned out licenses and with great pride we hold ourselves out to the public as "Plumber"...Now, I got to go make some money, my family likes to eat...





slickrick said:


> If you don't get your head screwed on straight, you are not going to progress in whatever you choose to pursue. Instant gratification does not exist. Money comes from consistently working hard, learning, and taking on responsibility. Either pull your head out, or quit wasting our time.


I'll even give you your next quick fix answer. This is where you should say thank you to Indie and Slickrick for offering their experience to you because now you know there is a difference between what you want and what you need.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

My spidey sense is tingling:whistling2:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll give you your quick easy advice for guaranteed success as an apprentice... Apprentices should be seen and not heard. Keep your head down, do your work and shut your mouth. Your so new you don't even know what you don't know yet. 

You have no idea the garbage your boss has to put up with on a daily basis from customers, general contractors, other subs, advertisers, wholesalers ect. Your not wanting to dig is a VERY minor problem to him. Sometimes the boss envies the guy in the trench with nothing on his mind but how to operate the shovel. The boss doesn't have much time to think about it though because his phone just rang: It's the wholesaler telling him the part that was supposed to be in today isn't now he can't finish his job. 

You want something to complain about? Do the work then schedule it bill it re-order the parts drive the tools and materials around to the jobs. The plumbing is only a PART of the responsibilites of a forman/owner.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

:whistling2::jester:


RegisterBlogs  FAQCommunity  CalendarToday's PostsSearch  


Community LinksSocial GroupsPictures & Albums Members List
Search Forums 
Show Threads Show Posts 
Tag SearchAdvanced SearchFind All Thanked PostsFind All Posts NominatedSearch Blogs 
Tag SearchAdvanced Search​Go to Page... 
*Starting a drain cleaning business*

 *View First Unread* 
Thread Tools







Search this Thread







Display Modes








#*1* 







Today, 11:28 AM 
BigD3129








Junior Member
*Occupation: plumbers helper*
*Location: toronto*
Join Date: Aug 2010
Posts: 8 
Nominated 0 Times in 0 Posts
Thread of the Week Award(s): 0









*Starting a drain cleaning business* 
Can I start a drain cleaning service in Toronto without a plumbing licence IF i'M ONLY doING DRAIN CLEANING
​ 

BigD3129View Public ProfileSend a private message to BigD3129Find all posts by BigD3129



http://www.plumbingzone.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=319865


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> #*1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BigD said:


> ...Can I start a drain cleaning service in Toronto without a plumbing licence...


_*Hey Shortcut, since you can't even spell LICENSE or UNCLOGGING, do you think you can spell UNLICENSED HACK?*_ :furious:

:ban:

BigD3129








Junior Member
*Unclog toilets for a little cash* 
Hello I'm a first year apprentice and I do mostly new construction comm & ind. never done res.

I want to make a little bit of money on the side installing toilets and uncloging them and fixing them in gen.

my question is what can go wrong when snaking a toilet.
I've done this only once.


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Can someone just anwser my question, please, enough hating. I'm only human.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

If you want to know what requirements their are to joining a union, I can tell you how to find out in three simple steps.

1. Find out of the union in question has a phone. If they do, obtain the number.

2. Get yourself a phone and dial the number you obtained in step 1.


3. Ask any union related question directly to the union representitive that answers the phone.

I'm fairly confident they have a phone, my union hall does. They LOVE answering questions from unmotivated first years looking for an easy way out.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> _*Hey Shortcut, since you can't even spell LICENSE or UNCLOGGING, do you think you can spell UNLICENSED HACK?*_ :furious:
> 
> :ban:
> 
> ...


 
Man, Biz was all over it like, like,.....................well, you know.:thumbsup:

ShortCut, he said.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw c'mon guys, don't be too hard on him, he's just a kid.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Aw c'mon guys, don't be too hard on him, he's just a kid.


 Even my kid(8yrs) would know better to open a phone book or maybe do an internet search on the union hall in town! As far as needing a license for drain cleaning, What the hell do you think?:blink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Aw c'mon guys, don't be too hard on him, he's just a kid.


Understood Tommy and I wish Shortcut no ill will. But how many times must he be told? Still in his first year and he's already making the rounds trying to find justification for doing side work and thus beginning the fantasy that he is actually a business person.

That "get a little extra cash", "do a side job", "I just want someone to feel sorry for me" attitude is a cancer to our trade.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Son You Need To Take That Sphincter Necklace Off And Get To Work!:furious:


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Stage 0
Go to following web page: http://www.ualocal46.org/index_normal.htm

Stage 1
Complete an apprentice application form in person. Bring the following with you:
1. Highschool transcript, including Gr12 Math and English. *
2. Social Insurance Number. *
3. G2/M2 or better driver's license. *
* You may choose to ommit any or all of these documents.

Stage 2
Attend the scheduled Mechanical Aptitude Test. *
* You may choose to skip this test.

Stage 3
Attend the scheduled interview. *
* You may choose to opt out of the interview.

Stage 4
Complete the Safety and Orientation course.*
* You may choose to not attend.

Stage 5
If you chose to ommit, skip, opt out, fail to attend, or otherwise fail to successfully complete any or all stages in the application process, or any combination of stages thereof, for any or whatever reason, or in any manner or form whatsoever, you may choose to reapply.*

* You may not choose wundumguy for a reference. :thumbup:


----------



## satelliteplumah (Jun 20, 2010)

BigD said:


> Can someone just anwser my question, please, enough hating. I'm only human.


 yasee...hating is easy ,its plumbing thats hard. if you understand that you can proceed to the McDonalds forum they are definatly not union :blink:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

satelliteplumah said:


> yasee...hating is easy ,its plumbing thats hard. if you understand that you can proceed to the McDonalds forum they are definatly not union :blink:


Huh?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

ditch digging. breid................:rockon:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Understood Tommy and I wish Shortcut no ill will. But how many times must he be told? Still in his first year and he's already making the rounds trying to find justification for doing side work and thus beginning the fantasy that he is actually a business person.
> 
> That "get a little extra cash", "do a side job", "I just want someone to feel sorry for me" attitude is a cancer to our trade.


 
I agree 100% with you guys. Yes Plbg Biz, I agree with you completely. My post was sarcastic, I guess the sarcasm doesn't come across when typing. I need to work on my communication skills. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> ... My post was sarcastic...


No prob Tommy. I'm still tryin' to figure out how to get my accent to come through on the keyboard. :laughing:

I know what might help. Since our answers have still left Shortcut felling a little...well...short, maybe he should drop by the c-room some evening. By the time we finish a couple of beverages and the waitress gets the table clear, I'm sure he will view our loving suggestions and mild demeanor of this thread in a more positive light. :yes:

By all means Shortcut, please join us for drinks and light hearted conversation in the c-room. Maybe the live conversation will help us to clarify our desire for you to succeed and also how that relates to our jealousy for our profession.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> No prob Tommy. I'm still tryin' to figure out how to get my accent to come through on the keyboard. :laughing:
> 
> I know what might help. Since our answers have still left Shortcut felling a little...well...short, maybe he should drop by the C-Room some evening. By the time we finish a couple of beverages and the waitress gets the table clear, I'm sure he will view our loving suggestions and mild demeanor of this thread in a more positive light. :yes:
> 
> By all means Shortcut, please join us for drinks and light hearted conversation in the C-Room. Maybe the live conversation will help us to clarify our desire for you to succeed and also how that relates to our jealousy for our profession.


I think you're right it would be a great idea if Shortcut would meet up with us in the C-Room


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

i will take you guys up on your offer:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BigD said:


> i will take you guys up on your offer:thumbsup:


The c-room is open 24/7 but usually adult beverages are served nightly from 8pm on...


----------

